# 46g Gold Button



## jaun (Jun 6, 2008)

A 46g Gold Button I made from pc boards, plugs, cpu’s and so on. Many of the plugs on the motherboards from old telcom scrap were thick gold plated.

I dissolved the base metals with nitric, and leached the foils with HCL-Cl and precipitated with SMB, and washed. 

I just want to thank everyone on the Forum for their input, it was a great help!
Especially Steve for all the questions he answered.
You guys are great!!


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 6, 2008)

We would love to see a photo.


----------



## jaun (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry about that, don’t know what happened, but it’s up now. :wink:


----------



## ALPHABiT (Jun 6, 2008)

Really Nice!
May i ask you what did u use to make the button ? (molder)


----------



## Scott2357 (Jun 6, 2008)

How much raw material did you start with?


----------



## JustinNH (Jun 6, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## jaun (Jun 7, 2008)

ALPHABiT, I used an ordinary wide melting dish. I was a bit worried because it was wide, but it worked out fine. (I used an acetylene/oxy torch.)

Scott, it was a mix of cpu’s, fingers, pins, telcom pc boards, I was lucky that the telcom male and female plugs (connectors) on the pc boards and motherboards were thick gold plated. The telcom pc boards and motherboards came from old telephone exchanges. I had some left (about 200kg) from an old contract that we had with Telkom SA between 1994 and 2002. We (we=me and my father) took out the old mechanical telephone exchanges. We then took out the gold, platinum, palladium and silver contact points from the relays, and sold to a refinery. Some of the big exchanges had over a kg gold, platinum, and palladium in them, and several kg of silver.

We sold the pc boards to a refinery in Johannesburg; we didn’t refine the gold from them. I can kick myself now that I see how much gold they contained! We did tons of the stuff!


----------

